# master chief petty officer = αρχικελευστής



## Alexandra (Nov 3, 2009)

Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, εδώ βλέπουμε ότι στις αμερικανικές ένοπλες δυνάμεις υπάρχουν 7 βαθμοί υπαξιωματικών, μαζί με τον corporal, οπότε η σύγκριση με τους ελληνικούς βαθμούς όπου έχουμε μόνο τέσσερις, είναι μάλλον δύσκολη:

ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ ΞΗΡΑΣ 
Αρχιλοχίας Επιλοχίας Λοχίας Δεκανέας 
ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ
Αρχικελευστής Επικελευστής Κελευστής Δίοπος 
ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΙΑ 
Αρχισμηνίας Επισμηνίας Σμηνίας Υποσμηνίας 

Ο ήρωας της ταινίας αποκαλείται συνέχεια Master Chief ή σκέτο Chief. Βλέπουμε ότι αυτός ο βαθμός υπάρχει στο αμερικανικό Ναυτικό και στην Ακτοφυλακή, master chief petty officer, και είναι ο ανώτερος βαθμός υπαξιωματικού, άρα θα λέγαμε αρχικελευστής.

Αν βάλω να τον αποκαλούν "Αρχηγέ", που δεν είναι εντελώς άστοχο, _αρχι_-κελευστής, _αρχηγός_, θα θεωρηθώ ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από τους βαθμούς; Ξέρω πολύ περισσότερα απ' ό,τι νομίζουν, έχω "υπηρετήσει" 25 χρόνια στο Π.Ν.  Ή πρέπει να το αφήσω αμετάφραστο και να βλέπουμε στον υπότιτλο, το γελοίο κατά τη γνώμη μου, Τσιφ και Μάστερ Τσιφ;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 3, 2009)

Σιγά μην τον πεις και Τσαφ! 

Αν σου χωράει την πρώτη φορά βάλε Αρχικελευστής για να δείξουμε ότι ξέρουμε τον βαθμό του και τις επόμενες μπορείς να βάλεις Αρχηγέ το οποίο από ένα έξυπνο κοινό θα εκληφθεί ως προσφώνηση του συγκεκριμένου ανθρώπου. Για τους άλλους δεν θα μπορέσουμε, όπως λέγαμε και σε άλλο νήμα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 3, 2009)

Από όσα θυμάμαι από τη δική μου θητεία στο ΠΝ σε οπλονομείο (πριν από πολλά-πολλά κιλά), θα πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις το βαθμό του Ανθυπασπιστή. Ενώ τυπικά συγκαταλέγεται στους αξιωματικούς (όπως και οι δόκιμοι έφεδροι), στη λειτουργική πραγματικότητα είναι σε μια άτυπη βαθμίδα μόνος του.

Τα γραφεία κίνησης και τα οπλονομεία στελεχώνονται συνήθως με συνδυασμό υποπλοίαρχου και ανθυπασπιστή (ο ένας κάνει το κουμάντο στους κατώτερους αξιωματικούς, ο άλλος στους υπαξιωματικούς). Αν συμβεί να βρεθεί αρχικελευστής επικεφαλής οπλονομείου, συνήθως είναι ο αρχαιότερος, στα πρόθυρα της προαγωγής (αλλιώς δεν θα μπορεί να «επιβληθεί» στους ομοιόβαθμούς του).

Και, γνώμη μου, σε *ελληνικό περιβάλλον* θα έλεγα όχι στο «Αρχηγέ» (στο αμερικάνικο όμως το έχουμε συνηθίσει, αφού _τσιφ_ ακούμε συνέχεια). Θα έλεγα «Οπλονόμε» (που ξέρω βέβαια ότι αντιστοιχεί στο Master of Arms, αλλά σε εμάς ο οπλονόμος είναι ο άνθρωπος που ελέγχει όλες τις δουλειές).

Τα «Ανθύπας» και «Κελέας» χρησιμοποιούνται μάλλον μόνο από στρατεύσιμους και όχι στην άτυπη συζήτηση μεταξύ βαθμοφόρων (όπου δεν χρησιμοποιούνται οι βαθμοί).

Edit: Με την ένσταση για το βαθμό, συμφωνώ με τον Αζιμούθιο.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2009)

Με τον Αζιμούθιο κι εγώ: Αρχικελευστής και κατόπιν «Αρχηγέ» για την προσφώνηση «(Master) Chief».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2009)

@Δρ7x: Ο Ανθυπασπιστής είναι Warrant Officer, εκεί είναι που δεν υπάρχει αντιστοίχιση μεταξύ ελληνικών και αμερικανικών ΕΔ. Το «Αρχηγέ μου» το συνηθίζαμε στην Αεροπορία μεταξύ Αξκών.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 3, 2009)

Απ' όσο κι εγώ μπορώ να θυμηθώ, τον οπλονόμο (που ήταν ανθυπασπιστής συνήθως) «οπλονόμε» τον φωνάζαμε. Γενικότερα, οι κατώτεροι (στο ΠΝ τουλάχιστον) αποκαλούν τους αξιωματικούς/υπαξιωματικούς όχι με το βαθμό τους αλλά με τη θέση τους: οπλονόμε, κύριε διοικητά, κύριε τμηματάρχα (ή κύριε Τάδε), ποτέ σημαιοφόρε, ανθυπασπιστά ή αρχικελευστά.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 3, 2009)

Οπλονόμο δεν θα τον έλεγα, επειδή δεν είναι βαθμός, είναι τίτλος θέσης. Μπορεί να είναι οπλονόμος οποιοσδήποτε έχει βάρδια τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα, αλλά όταν αποχωρήσει από τη βάρδια του, δεν είναι πια οπλονόμος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 3, 2009)

Ζαζ, είπα ότι η θητεία μου ήταν σύντομη και πριν από πολλά-πολά κιλά :). 
Δεν το έθεσα βαθμολογικά-ιεραρχικά, αλλά ουσιαστικά, επειδή στο ΠΝ ο γενικός κουμανταδόρος είναι ο οπλονόμος, κι αυτός είναι συνήθως (σε μονάδες με κάποιο αξιόλογο αριθμό υπαξιωματικών τελοσπάντων), ανθυπασπιστής. (Υπήρχαν και μονάδες π.χ. φυλάκια, με οπλονόμο επικελευστή, (επστή) ή και στρατεύσιμο κστή, αλλά συνήθως ήταν ο μόνος υπαξιωματικός και δεν υπήρχαν προβλήματα ιεραρχίας).



Alexandra said:


> Οπλονόμο δεν θα τον έλεγα, επειδή δεν είναι βαθμός, είναι τίτλος θέσης. Μπορεί να είναι οπλονόμος οποιοσδήποτε έχει βάρδια τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα, αλλά όταν αποχωρήσει από τη βάρδια του, δεν είναι πια οπλονόμος.



Once οπλονόμος, always οπλονόμος (και μετά από τη σύνταξη). Είναι κάτι σαν το υπουργέ μου, πρόεδρέ μου κλπ. Ναι μεν κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να κάνει χρέη οπλονόμου (και τον φωνάζουν και οπλονόμο) στη βάρδια (μέχρι κι εγώ έκανα ως γερο-_ναύτης οπλονομείου_, που λέει ο λόγος), αλλά όταν λένε οπλονόμος, όλοι καταλαβαίνουν τον ένα και μοναδικό :).

Και ναι, πες τον «Αρχηγέ» μου, οκ το βρίσκω.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2009)

Στις αμερικανικές ΕΔ ο αρχαιότερος υπαξιωματικός, ο Master Chief Petty Officer δηλαδή, είναι κάτι σαν μικρός Θεός στη Μονάδα του. Έχει σχεδόν δικαίωμα ζωής και θανάτου πάνω στους Υπαξιωματικούς της συγκεκριμένης Μονάδας, για το επίπεδο πειθαρχίας των οποίων είναι υπεύθυνος, και συζητά με τον Διοικητή σε πολύ αυξημένο επίπεδο κύρους και δικαιοδοσίας. Όταν εμφανίζεται κάπου, οι Υπαξιωματικοί τρέμουν. Οι δε Αξιωματικοί, επειδή δεν είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία με τους Υπαξιωματικούς (όπως στις ελληνικές ΕΔ) επίσης τον σέβονται και αναγνωρίζουν τις εξουσίες του πάνω στους Υπξκούς τής Μονάδας, διότι κατά κανόνα έχει δεκαετίες υπηρεσίας και δεκάδες πολεμικά εξάμηνα. Δηλαδή έχει κάτι απίδια να, με το συμπάθειο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 3, 2009)

Ε, όταν σου λέω οπλονόμος... :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2009)

Επειδή και μένα θα μου φαινόταν απαράδεκτο το Τσιφ και Μάστερ Τσιφ: 


Alexandra said:


> [...]Ή πρέπει να το αφήσω αμετάφραστο και να βλέπουμε στον υπότιτλο, το γελοίο κατά τη γνώμη μου, Τσιφ και Μάστερ Τσιφ;


 
και αυτό που περιγράφει εδώ ο Ζαζ, το έχω βρει (και μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση που καμιά φορά τον έτρεμε ακόμα και ο διοικητής της μονάδας) σε κάμποσες ταινίες και επεισόδια σειρών που έτυχε να δω ή να υποτιτλίσω: 


Zazula said:


> Στις αμερικανικές ΕΔ ο αρχαιότερος υπαξιωματικός, ο Master Chief Petty Officer δηλαδή, είναι κάτι σαν μικρός Θεός στη Μονάδα του. Έχει σχεδόν δικαίωμα ζωής και θανάτου πάνω στους Υπαξιωματικούς της συγκεκριμένης Μονάδας, για το επίπεδο πειθαρχίας των οποίων είναι υπεύθυνος, και συζητά με τον Διοικητή σε πολύ αυξημένο επίπεδο κύρους και δικαιοδοσίας. Όταν εμφανίζεται κάπου, οι Υπαξιωματικοί τρέμουν. Οι δε Αξιωματικοί, επειδή δεν είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία με τους Υπαξιωματικούς (όπως στις ελληνικές ΕΔ) επίσης τον σέβονται και αναγνωρίζουν τις εξουσίες του πάνω στους Υπξκούς τής Μονάδας, διότι κατά κανόνα έχει δεκαετίες υπηρεσίας και δεκάδες πολεμικά εξάμηνα. Δηλαδή έχει κάτι απίδια να, με το συμπάθειο.


 
θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον Αζιμούθιο:


Zazula said:


> Με τον Αζιμούθιο κι εγώ: Αρχικελευστής και κατόπιν «Αρχηγέ» για την προσφώνηση «(Master) Chief».


 
Όσο για τον βαθμό (Αρχικελευστής ή Οπλονόμος) δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω γνώμη, γιατί δεν έτυχε να το συναντήσω στη θητεία μου στην ΠΑ, παρά μόνο μια εντελώς υποκειμενική προτίμηση στον Οπλονόμο, αν μιλάμε για το Halo. 
Και μια λεπτομέρεια: αφού το _αρχηγέ_ θα είναι στη συνέχεια προσφώνηση, θα το προτιμούσα με μικρό, όχι με κεφαλαίο αρχικό.


----------



## Blueb (Nov 9, 2009)

*Master Chief*

Γεια σας παιδιά, 
μόλις έγινα μέλος στο φόρουμ και έπεσε το μάτι μου στην ερώτηση. 
Αλεξάνδρα, αν αναφέρεσαι στο παιχνίδι Halo, απ' όσο γνωρίζω οι φανατικοί των βιντεοπαιχνιδιών στην Ελλάδα δε μεταφράζουν ποτέ τα ονόματα των χαρακτήρων. Αν κι εμένα μου φαίνεται λίγο γελοίο το "Μάστερ Τσιφ", αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είναι το πιο πιστό, όσον αφορά τη γλώσσα των θαυμαστών, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Ποιο προτίμησες τελικά;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2009)

Καλώς όρισες, Blueb. Ναι, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, στα βιντεοπαιχνίδια δεν μεταφράζεται τίποτα. Εξάλλου, ο παίκτης δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να μεταφράσει, παίζοντας μαθαίνει τα ονόματα των ηρώων όπως τα βλέπει και τα ακούει.


----------



## Blueb (Nov 9, 2009)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, όλοι οι παίκτες συνηθίζουν τα ονόματα όπως είναι στα αγγλικά. Τελικά προτίμησες το "οπλονόμος";


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2009)

Μετά από αλληλογραφία με την εταιρεία παραγωγής, και αντιφατικές οδηγίες (πρώτα να μεταφραστούν όλα τα ονόματα και μετά να μείνουν όλα στα αγγλικά), τα ονόματα έμειναν στα αγγλικά. Ούτε καν μεταγραφή.

Πάντως, δεν είχα προτιμήσει το "οπλονόμος", για τους λόγους που αναφέρω πιο πάνω.


----------



## Blueb (Nov 9, 2009)

έχω κι εγώ μια αντίστοιχη μετάφραση. Πώς προτίμησες να μεταφράσεις όρους του παιχνιδιού όπως Slipspace και Spartans?


----------



## Blueb (Nov 9, 2009)

τώρα είδα την απάντησή σου! Συγγνώμη, δεν είχα διαβάσει όλες τις απαντήσεις στο φόρουμ! 
Σαν να λέμε, Σλίπσπεϊς και Σπάρταν; :) Πάντως σε καταλαβαίνω στο θέμα των αντιφατικών οδηγιών! ;)


----------



## Blueb (Nov 9, 2009)

α, ούτε καν μεταγραφή; ενδιαφέρον! έγινε, ευχαριστώ!


----------

